# The new cat house



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

We've been busy over the last couple of days putting up a new cat house for our two so they can enjoy some safe outdoor space


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

That looks fab. I'm sure they will have loads of fun in there :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. Ty's a little wary of going up and down the ramp into the house part but i'm sure he'll get the hang of it


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Did you make it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

now that is brilliant, i need something like that for my two,


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great :thumbup: they will have hours of safe fun in there


----------



## **kitty** (May 1, 2010)

Looks fab, bet they will have hours of fun in there


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

That's wonderful! Did you build it yourself? How long did it take?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks folks but can't take the credit. We purchased it from grange pet centre however did have to put it together  lol Gonna have to figure out a better way for them getting in/out their wee house as the ladder is a bit to steep a gradient for our little darlings


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

it is realy nice what a good idear i could put one of them in our garden.how much did it cost you? if you dont mind me asking


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

It wasn't cheap i'm afraid at £370 but they're well worth it  Its the severn suite and cat house measuring 9.3 by 4 feet. You can purchase the panels separately which may work out cheaper


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tylow said:


> It wasn't cheap i'm afraid at £370 but they're well worth it  Its the severn suite and cat house measuring 9.3 by 4 feet. You can purchase the panels separately which may work out cheaper


not cheap, but well worth it, i bet they will love it out there laying in the sun, i really want something like that for mine,


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

lol i just hope i'm not working the weekend we get sun up here this "summer"


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tylow said:


> lol i just hope i'm not working the weekend we get sun up here this "summer"


hahahaha yes,lol...


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwwwww Hun looks stunning lol they look very Happy well done you couldn't have done better myself ! :thumbup: xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Shucks thanks  They were fighting over top shelf earlier little Willow stood her ground and wouldn't let Ty have it


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

Great cats house !
Cats :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Slave2Many (May 7, 2010)

if the cats can leap a foot above the ground, then you can make your own stepping stones up to the cat house. Get some tree stakes from a garden centre, screw them onto a 2ftx2ftx1" pieces of wood (one per square of course) and then screw another piece of wood to the top. Cut the poles 2ft long, 3ft long and 4ft long (adjust to suit how high the level of the house is of course) and place them a foot apart...... difficult to explain (I know what I mean) :001_cool: 

If you manage to get some rope, you can cover the poles to make scratching posts as well.

Just an idea.....:idea:


----------



## KittyKat1 (May 28, 2009)

That is absolutely amazing - you've totally given me the inspiration to do that in my back garden!!! Well done! Looks like you've some very happy (and lucky) cats!


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats fantastic! Your giving your cats the best of both worlds! Well done you!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

l;ovely pen but does your cats like being away from the house. when i first bought raffles some 13 years ago i did the same but after 20 minutes he wanted to come in, hence the end of the pen. nowadays i have a large adjacent to the house


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They love being outside in the pen however when i went out to bring them in the other evening poor Willow was covered in bird s**t! I guess they're a pair of sitting targets


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It looks great, I love the climbing tree, I must let my husband see it and see what he can do. Mine love it outside, it's getting them in without Misty going for the great escape!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

We got the climbing tree at the East Kilbride Cat Show and had intended attaching it to the fence but it fits perfectly in the run


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

The "ladder" had to go as Willow just wasn't keen to use it so we bought a "stepper" and no sooner was it unwrapped than they were fighting over it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol: That first picture is a real 'lolcat' picture, just needs a caption. I love your pen :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks  Ty's living up to his nickname in that first pic - kung poo fanda


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

tylow said:


> We got the climbing tree at the East Kilbride Cat Show and had intended attaching it to the fence but it fits perfectly in the run


Oh fantastic I don't suppose you know who makes them ?

Aww I just looked at our latest pics, look at them so cute, I feel the need to go buy some cat ladders/scratchers.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

The original climbing frame attatched to the fence was only £35 at East Kilbride unfortunately don't have the name of the seller and haven't seen them at any of the other shows. It was a small stall. The stepper we've just got is really good quality and the service was excellent from cat-climbing-towers.com


----------

